# Could use some help discerning tracks



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey all I'm still learning about tracks and such and I'm currently out of my home state and could use a bit of help. I know for sure what coyote tracks look like, closed toes etc. ID'd plenty of those. These pics are taken in Northwestern Nevada. I'll letter the pictures so we can reference them. I apologize in advance for crappy pictures as I did not intend on posting them.

A

















B im thinking domesticated dog but no human tracks were found with them..










C


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Domestic dog.


Thats what I was thinking but these were HUGE. St Bernard huge. It threw me off for sure.

I did find a few that I though were lion tracks but I didn't get a picture.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Threewolves (PT member) has a blog. It's packed full of info. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.acoloradohunterslife.com/p/coyote-tracksscat.html


Awesome thanks buddy! Any recommendations on general tracks as well? I want to get better with everything from small mammals to predators.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

domestic dog, the track is round and not oblong, soft mud can throw off appearance due to the mud spreading out the pads


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's a simple tip while in the field - if you come across an area where yote's and domestic dogs mix eg. a 10 ft circle - if there are 6 sets of tracks coming in and 6 sets leaving look at the ones walking in a straight line away as those will be yote tracks, examine all of them after so you'll remember later down the road. Anytime you spook any wildlife while in the field during all weather conditions go look at the tracks, it will help for future reference.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! Putting this in the "on-board" computer.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Not, real clear to tell from the pictures, but my suggestion would be to follow the tracks, you can tell a lot from where the animal is going and where it came from, and what is doing. All those clues can help in identification.


----------

